
Robots Will Steal Our Jobs, but They'll Give Us New Ones - edward
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/robots-will-steal-jobs-theyll-give-us-new-ones/
======
dalke
The phrase "Yes, the revolution is coming" needs context - the revolution
started decades ago. When I was in elementary school, back in the 1980s, we
had a homework assignment to ask our parents or other adult "will robots take
away your job?"

My Dad's answer was that he repaired the machines, and there will always need
to be people for that job. His answer is almost identical the quote from the
article "And now, humans are needed to maintain and repair all those robotic
forklifts" from this essay.

I find it odd that we have drastically reduced the number of people in entire
job categories - typist/stenographers, inter-office mail clerk, telephone
exchange operator, automobile plant workers, gas pump attendants, bowling pin
setters, elevator operators, etc. - without having huge increases in the
number of unemployed people.

Then again, I look to the history of my own field of chemical information,
where queries that in the 1970s took four people and several hundred dollars
to process are now doable for a penny, and wonder where that money went.

Macroeconomics is weird.

